# Enfant placé



## CindyAssmat (23 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Je me permet de vous demander des renseignements, quelqu'un a peut être déjà eu un cas similaire.
Voilà, j'accueille un enfant suivi par les services sociaux plusieurs choses m'ont alerté et j'ai prévenue ma puéricultrice (c'est justement elle qui suivait ce petit chez ses parents) , j'ai appris que l'enfant a été retiré de sa famille en urgence aujourd'hui, je me sent très touchée par cette histoire...
Mais qu'est-ce qu'il se passe pour moi? Mon salaire,mon contrat surtout que les parents n'ont pas reçu leur code Pajemploi et ils sont en séparation


----------



## Zazie (23 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir @CindyAssmat,
J ai eu le cas il y a plusieurs années, ma puer de l époque m a aidée pour avoir MES salaires dûs. La maman était insolvable (évidemment) le papa inexistant, j ai bataillé pour avoir ma lettre de licenciement.  Résultat 3 mois sans avoir la petite et j ai récupéré TOUS mes salaires, car madame touchait pajemploi + aides++++
Ne lâchez rien ! 
Bon courage
Moi, je viens de rendre mon tablier après de nombreuses années de bons et loyaux services, next !


----------



## CindyAssmat (23 Septembre 2022)

D'accord merci beaucoup. Je vais voir avec la puéricultrice la semaine prochaine car la maman fait la morte par contre c'est le papa qui m'a prévenue que le petit ne viendrai plus car il était placé.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (23 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir

Aïe aïe situation pas évidente 
Normal que tu soit touché par cette situation 
D après ce que je comprend il y a pas longtemps que tu gardait cet enfant ? Peu être encore en période d essai ? 

Dans un 1 er temps rapproche toi de ta puer pour savoir la démarche à suivre vue que c est elle qui suivait cette famille elle peu peu être t aider . Elle peu peu être intervenir auprès de cette famille pour qu elle fasse les démarches nécessaires envers toi


----------



## CindyAssmat (23 Septembre 2022)

Oui ça fait 1 mois que j'accueille ce petit,la période d'essai c'est terminé le 22 donc hier.
Je vais contacter ma puéricultrice la semaine prochaine et voir avec elle


----------



## Sandrine2572 (23 Septembre 2022)

A part que ses PE te licencie je vois pas d autre solution


----------



## CindyAssmat (24 Septembre 2022)

Oui j'imagine sauf que je pense que ça va être compliqué.
Je vais voir avec la puéricultrice j'espère qu'elle pourra faire quelque chose


----------



## nounou51 (30 Septembre 2022)

moi  la maman  etait sous curatelle  donc j etais payé   par l udaf  .


----------



## Griselda (6 Octobre 2022)

Je n'attendrais pas une semaine pour solliciter l'aide de la PMI dans ce dossier d'autant plus si c'est la PMI qui m'a demandé de prendre en charge cet enfant.
Il arrive dans certains cas que ce soit la PMI (le CD) qui paie le salaire de l'AM.
Je n'attendrais pas aussi pour une autre raison: c'est le Père qui t'a prévenu? Et si ce n'était pas tout à fait la réallité? Et si l'absence de cet enfant ne serait pas du à un placement par la PMI chez une Assistante Familliale? Dans le doute j'apellerai tout de suite pour dire ce qui se passe et en même temps solliciter de l'aide pour les papiers.

Evidement, outre les questions administratives du contrat c'est assez bouleversant car on ne place pas un enfant si facilement. On a d'abord essayé avec un soutient pédagogique, mais on a jugé que c'était insufisant pour assurer à l'enfant le respect de ses besoins. Dis toi que s'il est placé c'est surement mieux ainsi pour lui... et peut être pour toi aussi car un tel dossier n'est pas simple à gérer si les Parents restent sourds à tes recommandations aussi.


----------

